# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Pijn in gewrichten

## Mietje

:Big Grin: hoiii
Heb al jaren pijn in mn gewrichten maarik dacht dat het steds spierpijn was.
Echter door de jaren gingen mn ledematen steeds meer pijn doen en je vraag je af of het nu nog wel spierpijn kan zijn...
Vorig jaar ergens in november deed mn knie opeens goed pijn en hij was opgezet reden om eens langs de dokter te gaan.
Die stuurde me naar ziekenhuis en daar ging mn knie op foto en er kwam uit licht versleten.Moest voortaan maar niet meer te waar tillen etc en ik ging weer heen...
Echter in februari deden mn handen eel pijn en oen kreeg ik radioktief goedje in mn ader gespoten en ging heel mn lichaam op de "foto"Daar kwam niet veel uit mn handen elleboog,voeten en knieen waren licht grijs maar was allemaal begin stadia dus viel wel mee.Mijn schouder zagen ze niks op terwijl ik daar vooral s nachts veel pijn had.
Zodra ik werk zetten mn handen op maar volgens de scan was er niet veel.Ben nu ca 6mnd thuis en de pijn is minder geworden maar heb nog alledgn elk uur pijn.Is d pijn te erg slik ik een asperine van de dokter.Ondertussen knakken mijn enkels ,polzen,schouder vingers etc maar is niet altijd pijnlijk.Mijn beide knieen als je hand erop legt voel je de knieschijven kraken en bewegen.
Ben paar wekengeleden naar een reumaloog geweest die voelde mn handen en voelde daar onsteking in...[was trouwens eens de eerste arts die mijn lichaam aanraakte... :Confused: ]Maar mijn bloed etc was goed dus geen reuma etc.
Paar weken naar manuel therapie geweest [maar 1 keer] krijg opeens last van mn nekwervels.Is nog niet over dus moet er nog een keer heen.
De dokter dacht dat ik nog ergens last van had [ :Big Grin: ben dat woord kwijt] dan denken mijn hersenen dat ik pijn heb en daardoor heb ik overal pijn.
Toen ik het woord opzocht op internet ben ik beetje kwaad geworden blijkbaar denkt de dokter dat ik aan steller riettes heb.
Gevolg eisde ik een foto van mn schouder en elleboog


Vorige week op foto gekomen de schouder en elleboog daar deze pijnlijk is 
en toen zagen ze een kalkspier in mn schouder...
 :Stick Out Tongue: zouden mijn hersenen dat denkbeeldig hebben over gebracht op foto...mijn elleboog was niks op te zien...

Ondertussen benik er een beetje zat van en denk erover om weer aan het werk te gaan.Ik heb vast werk en wil dit niet verliezen ook al zeiden de doktoren dat ik het werk beter niet meer kan doen.
Als ze toch niks kunnen vinden kan ik beter door werken en over een tijd wel weer terug komen zien ze wie weet wat meer of hebben mijn hersenen ondertussen ieder denk beeldige spier aangetast... :Big Grin: 
 :Cool: sorry ben er beetje zat van dat ze niks kunnen vinden

----------


## Mietje

o het is gewrichten mijn pc slaat soms letters over...

----------


## coffee

Pfffffffffffffff Mietje!!
ik kan me zo voorstelen dat je het helemaal zat bent.
Ook ik kam met gewrichtspijn, maar bij mij is Artrose geconstateerd.(reumatoloog).
Mijn Kraakbeen is op vele plekken in mijn lijf verdwenen.(kreeg ook zo'n fotosessie)
Waardoor veel pijn en stijfheid (vooral in mn handen).

Mijn oma had zwaar reuma, Bij haar werd toendertijd al vertelt,dat ze zo weinig mogelijk vlees moest eten.

Dat advies van haar heb ik opgevolgd, doordat ik weinig of geen vlees eet, is de pijn tot het minimum gedaald.
Ook ik heb een goede baan, moet met mn handen werken en veel lopen.
Ik eet veel verse groente, vis, salades, antioxidant drankjes. enz.
Moet je eerlijk vertellen dat het mij in iedergeval goed helpt.
Ik wordt om de 3 maanden door de reumatoloog binnenste buiten gekeerd.

Helaas hebben ze pas ondekt, dat er 1 ruggewervel versleten is. (pijn in mn achterste en bij het lopen).

en hahahahaha mijn pc slaat ook wel eens letters over ..
succes.

----------


## coffee

ps hoe kom je aan die leuke emoticons??
die zie ik alleen als ik iemand citeer.!!, ik zie ze niet als ik gewoon reageer.

----------


## Raimun

kies "" uitgebreide Editor "" als je iets wil schrijven .. :Smile:  :Big Grin:  :Wink:  :EEK!:  :Cool:  :Frown: ....enz....

----------


## coffee

bedankt Raimun,
 :Smile:

----------


## coffee

Mietje,

Foto's van je bekken, rug en nek is misschien oook nog een optie. :Confused:

----------


## Mietje

Hoi,
:-) sorry was dit even vergeten.
Ondertussen ben ik vorige week door mn rug gegaan men was dat pijnlijk.Kon niet veel meer dan op bank liggen of als oud vrouwtje lopen moet dus weer naar manuel therapie.Dokter denkt dat mn lichaam gewoon helemaal versleten is en dat mn lichaam daarom deze "signalen" af geeft.
Af gelopen maandag schokwave therapie gehad voor de eerste keer moet zeggen de napijn deed zeerder als tijdens de bahandeling.Nu hopen dat mn rechter elleboog en hand die pijn ook minder gaat worden.
Aanstaande dinsdag gaan ze ook even naar een knie kijken [en ik hoop mn pols ook]

----------


## Mietje

o en gister hebben ze bloedgeprikt gaan ze onderzoeken op de ziekte van lym of zo.Maar ik kan me geen tekenbeet herrinneren...

----------


## mammalou

Laat je niet gek maken schat ....houd het simpel .. Probeer negatieve gedachten ...naar positief denken .. Probeer maar het helpt . Sterkte !!!!

----------


## Mietje

Ondertussen ben ik al twee keer door mn onderrug gegaan en 1 keer last van nekgewrichten daar zit ik nu voor manuel therapie.:-) vandaag eindelijk na 3 wkn geen last van mn rug zolang ik maar niks til...
Schokwave gister voor de tweede keer gehad mijn kalkspier was ca 2cm bij 1 1/5cm.Ik vroeg aan hem waarom mijn kalkspier niet te zien was geweest op een mri scan en volgens hem moest ie te zien zijn geweest....
Ik krijg steeds meer afkeer voor al die instellingen volgens mij knoeien ze maar wat aan om maar geld te krrijgen!!Heb zin om naar duitsland te gaan om daar een mriscan te laten doen

----------


## christel1

Wat is eigenlijk een schokwave behandeling want daar heb ik nog nooit van gehoord. Is dit een behandeling met electriciteit of zoiets ? 
Mijn lichaam zit ook vol met artrose, nek en onderrug, mijn nek volledig, alle C wervels dus van C2 tot C7 en lumbaal van L3 tot L5-S1 dus ja ik kan mee praten over pijn als alles ineens komt vast te zitten, waar staat de niet leuk knop hier ? 
Dinsdag heb ik een facetdenervatie ondergaan, dit is het lamleggen van de zenuwen die de pijn veroorzaken in mijn onderrug en ook de pijn in mijn heup. Na 2 weken zou ik het resultaat moeten beginnen voelen en na 6 tot 8 weken zou ik een volledig resultaat moeten bekomen, als het helpt natuurlijk. Ik heb al een proefblok gehad en dat werkte wel. Dat was met een gewone verdoving en dat moest 24 uur verlichting brengen, het heeft echt een week verlichting gebracht dus gelijk maar een afspraak gemaakt voor de denervatie. 
Mietje, waarom hebben ze eigenlijk nog geen MRI gedaan bij jou ? Krijg je geen verwijsbriefje of doen ze moeilijk in Nederland ? Ik kreeg direct een verwijsbriefje van mijn huisarts want met de pijnstilling die ik moet slikken dat was echt niet meer te doen dus.

----------


## Mietje

Hoi,
Een mri scan heb ik dit jaar in febuari gehad maar of dat goed is gegaan..
Ik las op mijn oproepkaart dt ik er toen om 9uur moest zijn.Krijg je radioactief spul in ader gespoten en dan moest ik s middags om 1600 uu weer komen voor de fotos...Echter kreeg ik daar te horen dat er iemand uitviel en ik een paar uur eerder op foto kon.
Tussen dat radiactief spul in je ader e de fotos moesten volgens mij minstens 3 uur tussen zitten... :Confused: 12.15 ging ik dus dor de mri scan...Ik vroeg nog aan de zuster of ik niet langer moest wachten voordat spul goed in mn lichaam zit...Ik kreeg te horen dat het nu al kon.het zal dan he...
Uit de fotos is gekomen dat mn handen ellebogen voeten knieen allemaal licht versleten zijn1 knie iets erger.Ook zagen ze toen iets in mn rug maar daar had ik geen last van laat staan pijn. :Confused: mn schouder zagen ze niks op...

Mn handen zetten op zodra ik wat doe en doen pijn mn voeten evenzo.6mnd lang kreeg ik te horen dat ik er maar mee moest leren leven ze wilden zo lang mogelijk de spuiten uitstellen omdat ik nog zo jong was etc etc....
Volgens de ortopheet was mn werk niet goed voor mij en was beter datik wat anders ging doen dus zit vanaf die tijd in ziektewet.6mnd nu ca en de pijn is er no iedere dag uiteraard minder maar doet wel nog zeer.. :Big Grin: 

Nu ben ik ca 3 weken weer op foto gekomen maar dan mn schouder omdat ik dat eisde en daar is dus een kalkspier uit gekomen. en daarvoor zit ik dus op schokwave therapie.
Daar vinden ze het heel raar [daar blijkbar die kalkspier groot moet zijn]dat deze niet te zien was op die mri scan... :Confused: 
Wat is schokwave...http://www.google.nl/url?sa=t&rct=j&...22wsWezX6quCvg
 :Big Grin: zijn wel sadisten daar hoor vragen ze doet het pijn zeg je nee o zet ik hem wel wat hoger dan ... :Big Grin: elaas voor hem voelde ik niks of hij deed het niet goed... :Confused: 

Ook voelde hij mn knieen allemaal los kraak been of zo op mn knieschijf ja zei hij dat is atrose...ook niks van te zien op de fotos.... :Frown:

----------


## Mietje

ik heb een botscan gehad geen mri wat is het verschil?

----------


## coffee

Mietje,
in principe zegt het 't al. een Botscan, scant alleen je botten.Ook het binnenste (construktie).
Een MRI scan , scant( in beeld brengen van ) alles binnen in je lichaam.

----------


## coffee

Mietje.

Onze gewrichten worden soepel gehouden door kraakbeen(zit tussen de bewegende delen).
Als het kraakbeen niet meer wordt aangemaakt in je lichaam en er ontstaat kalkafzetting,wordt dat Artrose genoemd.
Je ziet wel eens mensen die van die bobbels op hun vingers hebben, dat is die kalk afzetting op de
plaatsen waar normaal kraakbeen behoort te zitten.

----------


## Mietje

:Big Grin: even dme vraag?
Moet ik de dokter nu vragen om en mri scan?Krijg ik dan weer va dat radioactief goedje in mn lijf?ben ik niet weg van]

----------


## christel1

Bij een MRI krijg je normaal gezien geen radioactief goedje in je lijf, ja voor sommige onderzoeken maar niet naar artrose. Dat is een gewone MRI. Bij een botscan wordt er meer contrast ingespoten dan voor een MRI, omdat ze andere zaken moeten bekijken. Veel succes

----------


## Mietje

Ben ik weer...
Ondertussen heb ik 4 schokwave behandelingen gehad die me steds45 euro kosten.Mijn arm doet mer pijn dan anders plus heb ik de laatste week last vn mijn sleutelbeen???
Ik ben overal behoorlijk zat van en ga ook niet meer naar dokter voor pijnslillers krijg je alleen maar last van je maag van.Probeer nu achter gezondepijnslillers te gaan.Mijn pijn in mn gewrichten doen me steeds meer pijn.
Ik merk nu hoe de medicewereld in elkaar zit mensen laten VERREKKEN als ze echt wat hebben.Mn knieen kraken aan alle kanten en doen me pijn bij staan.Mijn handen mn schouders doen pijn dag en nacht 
Ik ben maar begongen met hardlopen.Daarna nog meer pijn maar het zij zo!!!Ze willen spieren om mn gewrichten hebben zullen ze het krijgen!

----------


## guillaume

mietje,

Wat inderdaad veel helpt is vegetarisch gevarieerd eten en het drinken van Guldenroedethee, niet te sterk in het begin, 3 maal daags een kopje, niet te sterk in het begin. Dit 3 weken drinken dan weer een poos stoppen. Uit ervaring weet ik, dat ontzuring van het bloed op die manier tot stand komt en TALRIJKE klachten verminderen en/of na verloop van tijd verdwijnen.

Wim Beuming, ervaren natuurgeeskundig therapeut.

----------


## Mietje

Hoi,
Ben ik weer. zal af en toe weer komen updaten...
Odertussen ca 6 keer schokwave gehad en volgens fisio ziet hij een botlijn...Nu afwachten tot die knobbel knapt en de tandpasta achtige kalk tevoorschijn komt.Die moet vervolgens het lichaam laten verdwijnen....Het liefst moest ik geen pillen slikken zei hij er moet een ontsteking in mn schouder komen en daardoor gaat mn lichaam sneller werken qua bloed etc...Ik kon er ook nog een slijmvliesontsteking bij krijgen ha ha ha kan er ook nogwel bij...
Mijn arm doet steeds meer pijn en dat was alleen maar positief volgens fisio...
De rest van mn lichaam qua gewrichten gaan ook steeds meer pijn doen met het gevolg dat ik tegen kerst de brui aan heb gegeven.:-) al die zorginstanties kregen van mij mn middelvinger!!!Ze sturen je van kasje naar muur vervolgens naar kasje terug en de 1 weet niet wat de ander gezegd heeft...
Mn dokter gaf ik ook de brui aan ging er gewoon niet meer heen !!
Zorginstellingen is een klote zooi dat weet ik wel!!
Volgens de fisio moest ik naar een ander ziekenhuis maar dan in groningen een second option aanvragen...Daar volgens hem mijn klachten heel veel op reuma lijken
Wij eten dagelijks knoflook in het warm eten zou het daarvan komen dat in mijn bloed geen ontsteking te zien is ?

----------


## Mietje

guillaume die thee wil ik wel proberen maar 3 weken geen vlees....;-) nee dat hou ik niet vol ha ha

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hallo Mietje....wat een gedoe allemaal, ik heb met je te doen...bah wat akelig.....ook ik heb er wel eens meer dan een jaar de brui aan gegeven want op een gegeven moment ben je er helemaal zat van.... :Mad:  pijn hebben valt helemaal niet mee, langere tijd niet meer kunnen werken is ook verschrikkelijk geestelijk gezien..."jij" bent de patient dus wat iedereen ook verteld, pak het goede er tussen uit....de Guldenroede thee 3x daags drinken niet te sterk is een optie om te nemen....goede tip, is weer eens wat anders...3 weken vegetarisch eten vindt ik ook geen optie maar de thee zou ik proberen....alle beetjes kunnen helpen... :Stick Out Tongue:  ik zelf heb wel eens het idee dat niet alles zichtbaar is op een foto of met bloed prikken om iets op te sporen....blijf bij jezelf, jij kent jou lichaam het beste....ook ik heb wel eens een behandeling in het ziekenhuis afgezegd omdat ik op het laatste moment daar geen goed gevoel over had....laat je nietsssssssssss aanpraten wat je tegen staat....open staan voor suggestie's is mooi maar "jij" beslist !!!!!!!!

ik had ook heel veel last van mijn gewrichten en gebruik nu een ander medicijn daarvoor....ook ik heb van alles geprobeerd.... "sympathische zenuwen" zeggen artsen wel eens die geven de verkeerde signalen door aan het lichaam, waardoor je overmatig veel pijn kunt krijgen/hebben...ik heb dat met posttraumatische dystrofie....

tot slot wens ik jou heeeeeeeeeeeeeeel veel sterkte toe en kracht....je bent een doorzetter....knokken is goed maar af en toe kun je wel proberen om wat rust te nemen, want pijn berooft je van veel energie....toi toi toi...

Hartelijke groeten en succes gewenst nogmaals....Elisa  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Mietje

Hoi,ben ik weer...
Kom net bij schokwave behandeling vandaan en hij wil me "opgeven" en moet volgens hem rond om de tafel van dokter gaan zitten en verwijsbrief aanvragen naar het ziekenhuis.
Daar zullen ze dan of met een naald door mn schouder gaan om die kalkspier door te prikken[barbotage] of een operatie .
Ik baal behoorlijk en zie er best tegen op,kunnen ze je dat verplichten?
Hoeveel kans heb ik dan dat die kalk spier weggaat?
Ik ben gestopt met sportschool omdat mn handen[armen] en knieen en voeten steeds meer gaan kraken en pijn doen.
Rest mij vandaag informatie opzoeken over doorprikken van een kalkspier ....bah bah bah!!!

----------


## Suske'52

Mietje  :Big Grin:  laat je niet vd. wijs brengen ....men moet juist de gepaste dokter ontmoeten ....die wel de tijd voor jou neemt ...of kine ...of ostheopaat ....jaren terug dezelfde zaken meegemaakt zelfs huisdokter zei:'... dat ik er moest leren mee leven 'zonder doorverwijzing ...naar specialist ... in zoverre dat het kraakbeen vd. tenen zodanig stuk waren ....en elke stap... helse pijnen leed  :Mad:  na 8 jaar zo rond te lopen ...op codeine en andere zware pijnstillers ...eindelijk een gepaste specialist ontmoet op eigen initiatief ...wanneer hij de foto's bekeek ...schrok hij en zei : ' Jezus Christus ' nog nooit gezien ....met dank aan mijne toenmalige huisarts .... :Mad:  :Mad:   :Mad:  

Na de eerste operatie teen links + bunion gezwel ...volgde er 2 jaar later nog 2 operatie's ....rechts ....3 tenen ...kraakbeen stuk ....+ bunion gezwel ....(knobbel ) tussenwijl een operatie pols (rechts...links wil ik niet meer ) ....carpaal tunnel ....( ook opgezwollen handen .... krachtverlies .... tintelingen....voos gevoel .... zelfs schokken ...bij iets te nemen ..... ook te lang gewacht ...en de operatie was geen succes .....daar er teveel beschadigingen al waren ...geven ze zelfs toe .....van te lang te wachten .... :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  ....voeg daarbij al de wervels van nek tot stuitbeen / bekken .........artrose .... nu na 10 jaar ..geven ze toe ....dat al deze problemen handen ...voeten ...aan de rug problemen ligt ...daar is het mee begonnen .... ..... nu door deze lange weg af te leggen...neem ik zelf beslissingen ...wie er nog aan mijn lijf komt ....want vele gaan op je uiterlijke af ....ik zeg het zelf .....'wanneer ik op een stoel aan hun bureau zit ....zou je niet zeggen dat er iets aan mij mankeert ...zie er ook jonger uit dan mijn leeftijd ...en ik ben optimistisch .....zelfs éne dokter zei : voor mijn operatie's ..'alléé jij gaat toch nog niet achter je venster gaan zitten' :Mad:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  daarvoor ben je te jong ..... :Wink:  ik was dan 54/55 jaar het is dankzij een controle-dokter van mijn werk uit dat ik geholpen en doorverwezen ben ..... :Big Grin:  waarvoor ik hem eeuwig dankbaar ben ........ .......... ik krijg nu wel nog infiltraties .....en ga langs bij een ostheopaat .... en leef mijn dag zoals ik het wil ..... en kan .... :Big Grin:  Het was een zware weg, maar ik ben blij dat ik dd. operaties doorgegaan ben ...want vele raden het me af ..... en nu ben ik toch met mijn beperkingen en pijn een ander mens .... :Wink:  :Big Grin:  

Mietje  :Wink:  ik stuur jou véél sterkte toe ..... en ga ervoor ....laat je niet van hier naar daar sturen .... :Wink:  sta op je strepen ..... :Big Grin:  :Wink: en blijf mondig ....dokters houden hier wel niet van ...ook ondervonden ......maar wanneer je beleefd en volgzaam bent ....houden ze jou aan het lijntje ...mijn ervaring .....en van zovele andere ..... :Confused:  

Ik neem nu alles in de handen wat ik nog wil of niet ...ook met tegenkantingen van mijn neuroloog ....het is mijn lijf ....daarmee basta ... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Mietje

De brief van fisio die ik aan dokter moet geven;

Contactreden
sinds 3 jaar schouderklachten.
Hulpvraag
wil pijnvermindering: vas 85 naar 40
Bevindingen en ernst van de bevindingen
echo: re forse calcificatie in m.supraspinatus lengte 15mm en doorsnee 5,5 mm. bij abductie
wel goed onder subacromiale ruimte. verder lijkt bursa iets meer gevuld verder algehele
gewrichtsklachten
Korte samenvatting van het behandelplan
shockwave gedurende 3 en later nog ws 3 a 4 behandelingen
Vraagstelling: patiente heeft inmiddels meerdere shockwave behandelingen gehad op hoge
intensiteit. Daarbij geeft zij aan dat de pijn lijkt toe te nemen, alhoewel uit het dossier blijkt
dat zij aanvankelijk een vas 85 pijn aangaf en de laatste keer dat ik haar zag vas pijn 70.
Voorafgaand aan elke behandeling heb ik haar echografisch onderzocht, er is slechts zeer
geringe verandering van de calcificatie waarneembaar. Het beeld komt nog het meest
overeen met een calcificatie van de 2e klasse met een vrij forse afmeting van 10,5 bij 5,5
mm. Omdat het effect uit lijkt te blijven en mevrouw veel pijnklachten houdt heb ik haar
aangeraden bij u op consult te komen. Het Martini ziekenhuis hanteerd bij haar shockwave
behandelingen van gecalcificeerde schouderpezen een succes percentage van 60-70%.
Mogelijk maakt zij deel uit van de ongefortuneerde 30-40% die overblijft.

----------


## benvital

Beste Mietje en andere lezers van dit forum.

Ik vind het heel jammer te horen welk leed vele mensen allemaal moeten doorstaan. En pijnen zijn inderdaad zeer vervelende dingen. En de ervaring leert me, eens je in zo'n vat van pijnen terecht komt, is het moeilijk er uit te geraken. Nu, ik weet niet of ik dat mag via deze weg, maar ik heb al vele mensen kunnen helpen. Indien je interesse hebt, of er voor open staat wil ik vrijblijvend eens met jou een gesprekje doen. Voor meer informatie kan je me bereiken op [email protected] 

Gezonde groeten, en sterkte

----------

